
Show HN: SlidesUp API – Quickly build custom experiences for your conference - kunalslab
https://apidocs.slidesup.com/
======
kunalslab
Hey HN! We're excited to launch the SlidesUp API. SlidesUp is the hub for all
your conference planning activities. With our API, you can now build on top of
our platform to power your website, app, digital displays, and whatever else
you can dream of.

Event organizers have always wanted to collaborate with their team and market
their conference as soon as they confirm speakers. With our organizer tools,
anyone can build an agenda, add speakers, and manage those last minute
changes. Real-time updates and synchronization across your experiences make
sure your attendees know what's going on.

We're excited to see what you build with it!

Try SlidesUp for free by signing up here:
[https://slidesup.com](https://slidesup.com)

Come support us on Product Hunt too:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slidesup-
api](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slidesup-api)

Happy to answer any of your questions!

